# falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?



## Ritz186 (13. Juli 2016)

*falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Hallo...

ich war vor ein paar tagen bei media markt und wollte mir ein cat6 kabel kaufen da ich mein pc wo anders hinstellen wollte...das kabel sollte eigentlich 10 meter werden aber der bei media markt meinte das länger als 7 meter probleme gibt bzw nicht richtig funktioniert , dann hatte ich vorsichtshalber ein Kollegen nochmal gefragt und der meinte das gleiche und  dann habe ich mein vorhaben erstmal wieder auf eis gelegt...

gestern hatte ich einfach mal gegoolt und siehe da sollen ohne probleme bis zu 100 meter gehen ist das richtig???
ich wusste schon immer das die leute dort nicht die besten sind aber solche einfachen fragen man man 

ich hätte mal eine frage noch
ich habe ein Internetanschluss über primacom (also über koxial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 50 mbit/s) das gerät ist ein technicolor router tc7200.20

weiss jemand wie weit man das verlängern kann(als neues längeres kaufen)???
bei googl hatte ich nichts wirkliches gefunden...

mfg


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel???*

Zwischen zwei aktiven Komponenten sollten nicht mehr als 100 Meter Kabel (CAT) sein.

Das Koax Kabel solltest du innerhalb deiner Wohnung ohne Gefahr durch ein längeres ersetzen können. Jedoch musst du die Type (Aufdruck?) beachten. Da es verschiedene Dämpfungen bei Koax Kabel gibt. Gibts als Meterware zB bei Conrad.


----------



## Shizuki (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel???*

Verlegekabel also die von der Trommel (sind meist CAT 7) haben nach ca. 90m eine zu hohe Dämpfung und sollten nicht mehr benutzt werden. Bei Patch Kabeln, die meist CAT 6 sind, und die man zu Hause für den Rechner nutzt wüsste ich nicht, dass es ab 7m schon nicht mehr funktionieren sollte. Ich habe 2x 25m und beide laufen ohne Probleme. von den 200mbit/s kommen laut Speedtest auch gerne mal 220mbit/s an.


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel???*



Shizuki schrieb:


> Verlegekabel also die von der Trommel (sind meist CAT 7) haben nach ca. 90m eine zu hohe Dämpfung und sollten nicht mehr benutzt werden.


Ich hab schon 120 Meter Strecken mit Class E als gut gemessen..... Wie hab ich das nur Gemacht? Ach, vergass... Ich mach das Beruflich.

Richtig ist das man von 90 Metern verlegter Leitung ausgeht, plus zwei 5 Meter Patchkabel. Admins haben ja keine kurzen Längen im Regal 

Und ich glaube kaum das Ritz in seiner Wohnung noch mal eben 90 Meter verlegen will.


----------



## Shizuki (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel???*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 120 Meter Strecken mit Class E als gut gemessen..... Wie hab ich das nur Gemacht? Ach, vergass... Ich mach das Beruflich.
> 
> Richtig ist das man von 90 Metern verlegter Leitung ausgeht, plus zwei 5 Meter Patchkabel. Admins haben ja keine kurzen Längen im Regal
> 
> Und ich glaube kaum das Ritz in seiner Wohnung noch mal eben 90 Meter verlegen will.



Ich mache das auch beruflich und habe auch 100m+ Strecken noch mit guter Dämpfung gemessen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass man, wie ich es sagte, nicht mehr als 90m zwischen 2 Komponenten haben SOLLTE.


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Ja, sag das mal den Schmalspur Admins die mal eben 10 Meter Patchkabel zwischen Port und Switch verbauen... Was Soll und was Ist... Du kennst das ja dann auch


----------



## Ritz186 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

super danke für die antworten ...

aktuell habe ich 6 meter cat 6 kabel dann könnte ich ja das behalten und einfach mein modem 4,5m verlängern(dort hätte auch ein steckdose für strom)...

könntet ihr mir bitte mal ein koxial kabel empfehlen ,bitte ein fertiges mit stecker???


----------



## Deep Thought (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Ich würde nicht das Kabel *vor* dem Modem verlängern. Diese Strecke ist recht sensibel was Störungen angeht. 

Die 100 m Grenze zwischen Ethernet-Switches ist übrigens weniger wegen der Dämpfung, sondern weil sonst die Signallaufzeiten zu lang werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*



Ritz186 schrieb:


> ich war vor ein paar tagen bei media markt und wollte mir ein cat6 kabel kaufen da ich mein pc wo anders hinstellen wollte...das kabel sollte eigentlich 10 meter werden aber der bei media markt meinte das länger als 7 meter probleme gibt bzw nicht richtig funktioniert



Zwei Grundlegende Fehler:
1.) Kabel im BlodiaMarkt kaufen
2.) Personal um technischen Rat fragen

Zu 1.) Kabel sind wohl das Produkt mit der höchsten Gewinnspanne überhaupt. Ein sehr gutes Cat6 S/FTP-Kabel kostet in den Weiten des Netztes weit unter 1€ pro Meter, sprich so 60-70 cent/m. Reine Verlegekabel in großen Längen eher 30 cent/m (100m für 29€). Was wollen sie im BlödiaMarkt dafür haben? Nur das Dreifache oder doch mehr? 

Zu 2.) 7 Meter ist völliger Humbug, man kann sich ab 100 Meter bei der Kabelart mal Gedanken machen ob man keine andere Lösung findet. Duch ein 50 Meter langes ordentliches Cat6-Kabel kannste, entsprechende Controller vorausgesetzt, problemlos stabile 10 GBit/s durchdrücken. Die netzwerkkabel bei uns auffer Arbeit sind teilweise sogar länger als 100m und nur Cat5e - funktioniert ebenfalls reibungslos (auch wenn größtenteils nur 100 MBit eingestellt sind).


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*



Ritz186 schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir bitte mal ein koxial kabel empfehlen ,bitte ein fertiges mit stecker???


Es kommt auf das bei dir Verwendete an. Und leider können wir einen eventuellen Aufdruck auf der Leitung nicht für dich ablesen. Capiche 

Dann nimm lieber ein gutes CAT6 oder CAT5e Patchkabel, bevor du das Kabelsignal verschlechterst. Denn ein falsches Koaxkabel, kann den Signalpegel versauen und dein Anbieter zeigt dir dann die lange Nase.


----------



## Shizuki (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Nimm lieber ein einfach Patchkabel in der benötigten Länge. Weitaus weniger Fehleranfällig.

Ich habe jetzt seit 1-2 Jahren 5m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit Lan Netzwerkkabel | 10/100: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 2x in der Wohnung liegen ohne Probleme.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Ich glaube die hatte ne falsche Zahl von HDMI im Kopf. Da ist offiziell wirklich nach 7,5m Schluss. Bei Patchkabeln kannst du auch bedenkenlos 30m nehmen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

hallo...

risen dank auf jedenfall für die ganzen antworten...

meine frau hat bei primacom angerufen(weil sie mir nicht geglaubt hat) und die meinten das gleiche wie ihr allerdings meinten die auch das man lieber das kox kabel so lassen soll wie es ist weil  das ziemlich anfällig ist mit störungen oder so und irgendeine  anlage dafür so eingestellt ist...

ich habe jetzt dieses kabel bestellt klick alerdings sind es jetzt 20 meter weil meine frau meinte wenn es schon so lang geht kann ich auch mit den pc ins schlafzimmer ziehnen damit mein sohn eine spiel ecke bekommt

mfg


----------



## Pladdaah (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zu 2.) 7 Meter ist völliger Humbug, man kann sich ab 100 Meter bei der Kabelart mal Gedanken machen ob man keine andere Lösung findet. Duch ein 50 Meter langes ordentliches Cat6-Kabel kannste, entsprechende Controller vorausgesetzt, problemlos stabile 10 GBit/s durchdrücken. Die netzwerkkabel bei uns auffer Arbeit sind teilweise sogar länger als 100m und nur Cat5e - funktioniert ebenfalls reibungslos (auch wenn größtenteils nur 100 MBit eingestellt sind).



Kann ich nur zustimmen, habs mal bei der Arbeit getestet - 130m CAT7 @Gigabit und ca 250 Meter @Fast Ethernet (100Mbit) gingen sich bei mir ohne gröbere Fehler aus


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

Diese offiziellen Maximallängen sind einerseits nicht auf "Endgerät<->Stecker<->Kabel<->Stecker<->Endgerät" bezogen sondern auf "Endgerät<->Stecker<->Patchkabel<->Stecker<->Verlegekabel (auf das sich die Maximallänge bezieht)<->Stecker<->Patchkabel<->Endgerät und beinhalten großzügige Reserven. Bei guten Kabeln können bei einer Direktverbindung wie man hört bis zu über 200m, jedenfalls über 150m ohne Probleme drinnen sein.

Problematisch wird es dann bei 10GBASE-T insbesondere mit CAT5, da kann man schon nach weniger als 100m Probleme bekommen (halb offiziell spezifiziert sind 45m wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## Speeedymauss (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

um meinen Senf jetzt auch noch dazu zu geben:


Superwip schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es dann bei 10GBASE-T insbesondere mit CAT5, da kann man schon nach weniger als 100m Probleme bekommen (halb offiziell spezifiziert sind 45m wenn ich mich nicht irre).



10G sind offiziell nur auf Cat7 spezifiziert (Laut IEEE). Wobei Cat 6A genauso ohne Verlust arbeiten soll. Bei Cat6 und 5e kann es zu abstrichen kommen, gerade bei langen Kabeln.

Ich selber hab Privat keine 5e Kabel mehr sondern nur noch 7 (Verlegt) und 6A für den Rest (für 10G intern)

erfahrungsgemäß lässt sich mit 5e Kabeln aber auch noch fast alles machen, auch die Specs sind halt so ausgelegt, dass die Angaben auch bei schlechteren Bedingungen gehen. Bei besseren Bedingungen ist halt, wie bereits öfter erwähnt, deutlich mehr drin


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*



> 10G sind offiziell nur auf Cat7 spezifiziert (Laut IEEE)



Nein auch CAT6. Wohlgemerkt: Auch ohne Schirmung.

Offiziell spezifiziert sind:

CAT 6 ohne Schirmung: Mindestens 55m (limitierend bei ungeschirmten Kabeln sind Störeinflüsse von außen insbesondere durch parallel verlegte Kabel; ist das Kabel alleine verlegt sollten 100m drinnen sein)
CAT 6 mit Schirmung bzw. CAT 6A: 100m
CAT 7: 100m

Für CAT 5 gibt es Untersuchungen der IEEE wonach 45m mit ungeschirmten Leitungen und "mehr als 45m" mit geschirmten Leitungen in der Regel problemlos möglich sind aber offiziell spezifiziert wurde CAT 5 nicht. Insbesondere CAT 5 Kabel mit Adernpaarschirmung sollten in der Praxis für Leitungslängen bis 100m geeignet sein.


----------



## Speeedymauss (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: falsche Auskunft bei Media Markt über cat 6 lan kabel?*

ich hab grad noch mal schnell google angehauen und da das gefunden:
nach 10-Gigabit-Ethernet / 10GE / IEEE 802.3ae / IEEE 802.3an*Kabelinstallation für 10GBase-T*

Kategorie             Grenzfrequenz    Reichweite    Anmerkung
CAT5(e)        100 MHz        ~ 22 m        nicht spezifiziert
CAT6               250 MHz        ~ 30 m        nicht spezifiziert
CAT6A        500 MHz        ~ 55 m        nicht spezifiziert
CAT7               600 MHz        100 m         



(10-Gigabit-Ethernet / 10GE / IEEE 802.3ae / IEEE 802.3an)
oder ich habs jetzt falsch verstanden.

ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, das zumindest 6A für 10G spezifiziert ist. "nur" 6 mein ich nämlich nicht 

EDIT:
hier stehts ja eig:
IEEE 802.3an / 10-Gigabit-Ethernet über Twisted-Pair-Kupferkabel

10GBase-T: 10 Gigabit über CAT7- und CAT6a-Kabel


----------

